# You know youve spent too much time collecting when...



## frankies (Sep 30, 2010)

You are like this guy..

 http://alltopics.com/antiques-collectibles/Antique-Dealer-Goes-Nuts/


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2010)

YEP HE IS PROBABLY INSANE..


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2010)

You should have made this the link, it's the actual video ..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZn9s4kS_u8


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

only in California.......


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!  He must be pretty stressed out.  I bet you could get a great deal on a nice bottle cabinet from the guy.  Probably make his day.  Who the hell would want a rino head though?


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 30, 2010)

I was kind of afraid the camera man was going to have a heart attack.  He seemed to be a bit out of shape.


----------



## recusant (Sep 30, 2010)

I think he ought to burn down the whole thing and collect the insurance.[]


----------



## BillinMo (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone besides me feel really frustrated that the camera was so shaky you couldn't really see anything?  You can only catch a quick glimpse of the green glass in the window.  I want to poke around all those shelves and see what's there!


----------



## recusant (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe we should email or YouTube him and tell him to put those babies up for sale in here?[8D]


----------



## orlandomagic (Oct 1, 2010)

Watching this video gives me an idea how some of my friends might feel when I proudly show them my treasures.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 5, 2010)

I think it's a great attention getter... Wish it was around here, I would love to go there and buy all antique furniture and go through the place...I think he did it to get people to come there...Publicity!!!! lol! Times are tough and it was cheaper than a commercial. [] I think it was a riot....


----------



## bottle_head9 (Oct 5, 2010)

He`s got a point.Bottles on Ebay are way down.I just saw a nice condition Rowbacks Barrel bitters sell for $160.00.That bottle, five years ago, would have brought $350.00. Townsends that use to bring 4,5,and 6 hundred dollars are selling for $200-$300. Prices on low to mid grade bottles are way down from what they were bringing.Maybe they were inflated and now are worth what they should be, but I don`t think so.I think he is right, Middle class people don`t have the extra money they did 5 years ago.I know I don`t.Things are tough.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I know things are tough, but I blame 99% of it is because the Government gave big corporations a tax savings if they sent their manufacturing over seas.  All that did was reduce their manufacturing costs and increase their profits that were also in the tax savings benefit even further.  Our society lost their job security.

 My Mom had an old saying that fits the scene.  I have to word it so it will be more discreet, but she always said 'If you give away hour hind-end you will have to S--t through your teeth.'     
 RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Oct 8, 2010)

> 'If you give away hour hind-end you will have to S--t through your teeth.'
> RED Matthews


 

 GOOD ONE RED!![][][][]


----------

